# Why do vets push Science Diet?



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

Now ive never used this feed so i cant pass any judgements on it but i find it weird that every vet ive ever asked what food they would recomend they always say SD now i was recently at a family wedding and one of my cousins childhood friends recently became a vet i saw this as a good oppurtunity to put this theory to the test being as we were at a party and not the vet office i struck up a convo about my dog and asked about feeds and guess what i got as a response FEED SCIENCE DIET???????????? why it does horrible in the analysis yet all these vets keep recomending it do they get paid by SD or am i goin nuts arent these ppl suppose to have my dogs best intrest in mind or am i just a naive fool????????


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

they get paid from science diet to promote they're crap that they call food.


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

hmmm........ intresting my next visit im gonna ask what they feed not what they recommend


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

when i first was trying out foods i tried the science diet, nismo wouldn't touch it, he went 2 days without eating before i switched to another kind.


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

i feed wellness and after i say that they correct themselves and say keep up with the wellness but i just find it so odd they all tell them to use it i think im gunna print out the science diet analysis page and post on the vets bulliten board and see if it stays up and if im alowed back lol. im sure allot of people feed SD and feel really good about it because ther vets telling them to meanwhile its crap


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

Nizmo357 said:


> they get paid from science diet to promote they're crap that they call food.


that is exactly right. the hospital i worked for won $5000 for pushing the most science diet a few years back. every bag sold was worth points for us to win money.

also, alot of vets dont know its crap they get a seminar on nutrition taught by none other then science diet (hills)


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

^^^pretty good way to keep themselves in buisness huh?

ever notice how much that stuff costs too?


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

honestly, they shouldn't be able to feed that to the rats/birds.
it should actually be against the law. you can get better food for they're price. its robbery.


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

PeanutsMommy said:


> ^^^pretty good way to keep themselves in buisness huh?
> 
> ever notice how much that stuff costs too?


thats exactly wut im sayin it cost as much as quality food but its crap i dont get it??


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

jeep lex said:


> i feed wellness and after i say that they correct themselves and say keep up with the wellness but i just find it so odd they all tell them to use it i think im gunna print out the science diet analysis page and post on the vets bulliten board and see if it stays up and if im alowed back lol. im sure allot of people feed SD and feel really good about it because ther vets telling them to meanwhile its crap


This is my theory on that. Maybe, deep down, your vet does like animals and has their "best" interest at heart. Maybe most vets assume that most everyday uneducated pet owners will be feeding grocery store crap and the SD is actually minimally better than that. So they think, "what the hell, if it's better than what they are feeding and I get paid for it, why not?". That would also explain why it shut him right up when you mentioned you fed a higher quality food.


----------



## Daynes (Feb 18, 2009)

From volunteering at our local SPCA...a lot of veternarians get a really cheap rate (even free) on specific food/products. They get the cheapest rate so the vets will carry their product. 

The same type of scenario in hospitals, companies actually GIVE mass amounts of products for free to the hospital and when the patients see...well the hospital has it, it MUST be good. The patients then go out and buy the product.


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

Carriana said:


> This is my theory on that. Maybe, deep down, your vet does like animals and has their "best" interest at heart. Maybe most vets assume that most everyday uneducated pet owners will be feeding grocery store crap and the SD is actually minimally better than that. So they think, "what the hell, if it's better than what they are feeding and I get paid for it, why not?". That would also explain why it shut him right up when you mentioned you fed a higher quality food.


good point but from what i read SD is a grocery brand and isnt any better than say purina, pedigree, iams so its kinda like you doctor telling you to feed your kids a bag of skittles twice a day and you leave the doctors office like listen kids if you dont eat your skittles you wont grow up big and strong, its the doctors orders!!!!!!


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Has anyone seen "Idiocracy"? Brought to you by Carl's Jr. lol
Its all about advertising, plus science diet is generally better than most food store brand like gravy train and such, that the majority of dog owners feed their pets. My Father in law feeds Mighty dog, because he didn't know better, and now the dog, who was a picky eater to begin with, won't touch anything else, if he could get her on science diet, it would be an improvement.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

FloorCandy said:


> Has anyone seen "Idiocracy"? Brought to you by Carl's Jr. lol
> Its all about advertising, plus science diet is generally better than most food store brand like gravy train and such, that the majority of dog owners feed their pets. My Father in law feeds Mighty dog, because he didn't know better, and now the dog, who was a picky eater to begin with, won't touch anything else, if he could get her on science diet, it would be an improvement.


u know i have always wondered somethine. alot of my freinds that have chihuahuas feed mighty dog.... **shakes head** is it soemthine to do with tiny man syndrom? maybe tiny dog????go figure


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I think he just went to the store, and saw a little dog on the cover, and thought that was a good food for a little dog. He loves the dog, and really tries, he just didn't know.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

FloorCandy said:


> I think he just went to the store, and saw a little dog on the cover, and thought that was a good food for a little dog. He loves the dog, and really tries, he just didn't know.


oh i know, most of my friends are unaware tht the store brand food is not that great... ur probly right, it has a jack russle on it right??


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

infinity8x3 said:


> Actually wal-mart has food's i would feed before Science diet.
> 
> Nutrish a 2 star food.
> Link to wal-marts listing of the food.
> ...


nice science diet is preserved with BHT and BHA? no wonder so many pets have cancer.
propyl gallate is the stuff in anti-freeze that give is the "sweet taste" to animals..lovely


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> oh i know, most of my friends are unaware tht the store brand food is not that great... ur probly right, it has a jack russle on it right??


I'm pretty sure its a JRT, I haven't looked at the package in quite a while. He also feeds the dog american cheese, and tons of it lol.


----------



## melrosdog (Dec 21, 2008)

The vet I work for recommends Pro Plan. This is actually what she feeds her own dog. We only recommend it to people who are feeding there dog really low quality stuff like Kibbles and Bits. If they are on something like Innova or Wellness we recommend they stay on it. One of the new vets at our practice actually recomends Wellness.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

i think some vets dont realize that food is so bad. Peanut has some GI issues after I tried going raw..I just called his vet today because he is still not better..anyways she asked what I feed..currently evo red meat but I am considering changing him to Orijen at least for a bit or permanet see how he does...anyways she asked me if I wanted to change him to hills i/d or eukanunba low residue...i told her no thanks I told her I was thinking of trying Orijen Chicken and she told me she will put a note that she recommended i/d and low residue for him..I dont think she knew what foods I was talking about...honestly I dont think they know that much about nutrition and the foods that are on the market other then the old big names


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Well they should! Why dont vet offices have nutritionists at them... I remember when i was in the hospital the nutritionists wore these tight little black spandex outfits and they were all fit and delicious LOL.... every vets office needs one of those!


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

its hard to find a school for canine and feline nutrition...i been looking i would love to do that but most vet nutrition is taught by hills or waltham or iams in short seminars...


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

short propaganda lectures you mean? do you have a black spandex out fit?

let me tell you about my dentist.... she leans right in real close and crushes my arms and chest with her bussoms its AWESOME! such a busty dentist! and there is two like this that arent married...sometimes i wonder what they do at night LOL, but i wont get into that.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

guys......


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

infinity8x3 said:


> Wow I didn't know that. I always wondered why anti-freeze was so delicious. lol. Thanks.
> 
> I'm almost ready to start a petition begging vets not to push this product. I mean how stupid can you be? You would think that they would actually research this shit. Its like a doctor prescribing you crack as a anti-depressant.


i will sign that petition its not a big deal to buy better food wer i live wellness and SD cost the same and is only 4 dollars more than purina one, beneful and all those other foods that try to look healthy but are equally as crappy. i dont think the problem is price i thinks it awareness and avalibility. wellness really is the only good food thats conveinient for me to get thats why i feed it.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

If you can find a holistic vet, they also do nutrition usually.


----------



## Scidiet111 (Mar 13, 2009)

jeep lex said:


> Now ive never used this feed so i cant pass any judgements on it but i find it weird that every vet ive ever asked what food they would recomend they always say SD now i was recently at a family wedding and one of my cousins childhood friends recently became a vet i saw this as a good oppurtunity to put this theory to the test being as we were at a party and not the vet office i struck up a convo about my dog and asked about feeds and guess what i got as a response FEED SCIENCE DIET???????????? why it does horrible in the analysis yet all these vets keep recomending it do they get paid by SD or am i goin nuts arent these ppl suppose to have my dogs best intrest in mind or am i just a naive fool????????


Hey everybody, I am new to this forum so let me introduce myself. I use to work for Science Diet as one of their reps. Before everyone starts attacking me about Science Diet, I just want you to know that I want to keep everything civil. I understand everyone's concern about this food and I want to educate people about where Science Diet stands with the dog food industry. Call me brain washed or not but I use to be against Science Diet, and after going through training with them, everything has changed.

Well to answer your question as to why Vets keep using Science Diet is because the food is developed by vets. Many people say Science Diet pays vets to use their food but if it was that easy, other companies would try to out bid Science Diet and have vets recommend their food.

Science Diet started out making prescription diets and then started to develop regular diet food for dogs. I believe they were the first to develop regular dog food diets with over 60 yrs of experience.

One thing that really got to my attention during my training is the facilities they use. I know a lot of companies don't have research facilities. But I have seen pictures of their facilities and they care for SO many dogs and cats there that it tells me they have a lot of dedication for making their foods. They have over 100 vets and nutritionists that work in to the facilities to help develop the food. AAFCO was also developed by Science Diet but it seems that people use AAFCO against them.

Looking at online reviews and forums, one question that I always had in mind was why do reviews and forums always tend to favor natural and holistic foods?

I understand a lot of people tend to not like by products. But I found an interesting article online that might explain a few things that most people don't know. 
petfoodindustry.com/ViewArticle.aspx?id=23578

As a Science Diet rep, I went through trainings with veterinarians. I believe all Science Diet reps are far more qualified than any other reps out there because of the extensive trainings they go through. I am not here representing Science Diet, but I would really like to share what I have learned.

If anyone has any questions concerning Science Diet let me know. I know a lot about how companies do their marketing and would like to share if anyone is interested. Again I am not here to brain wash anyone so please don't turn this into a conflict. I just want to see how others think about Science Diet and why so many people think it is a bad food. Hope to hear from you guys.


----------



## melrosdog (Dec 21, 2008)

I just know that when I first got my shih tzu I fed Science Diet. I thought it was a good food. He use to vomit all the time and had bad allergies. I switched his food, and his problems stopped. Now I dont remember the last time he vomited. He still does have some allergy issues but not nearly as bad as they use to be. Now it is just seasonal allergies.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

sorry to be rude but that is all typical rep trying to hide the facts nonsense. Not once is all the bad ingredients mentioned. if it is developed by nutritionist and vets they should be ashamed. 
I wouldnt feed any science diet product to even a stray. its worse then some grocery store brands. I actually care about the health of my animals.


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

Scidiet111 said:


> Hey everybody, I am new to this forum so let me introduce myself. I use to work for Science Diet as one of their reps. Before everyone starts attacking me about Science Diet, I just want you to know that I want to keep everything civil. I understand everyone's concern about this food and I want to educate people about where Science Diet stands with the dog food industry. Call me brain washed or not but I use to be against Science Diet, and after going through training with them, everything has changed.
> 
> Well to answer your question as to why Vets keep using Science Diet is because the food is developed by vets. Many people say Science Diet pays vets to use their food but if it was that easy, other companies would try to out bid Science Diet and have vets recommend their food.
> 
> ...


Why is it a bad food??? wow you must work for them look at the ingreidients, and as for why we "favor" natural and hollistic foods is it that hard to realize mabee we love our pets(want them to be healthy) and instead of feeding a food mainly made up of grains and by-products we perfer actual ingreidients that we eat and recognize as edible foods and not something that sounds like it belongs at a science fair, and btw Peanuts mom and infinity i think some rep is about to go your way


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

Hill's Science Diet Canine Adult Active Formula
Quote:
Ingredients:
Corn meal, chicken by-product meal (including white meat, dark meat, liver and other internal organs), animal fat (preserved with BHA, propyl gallate and citric acid), dried beet pulp, vegetable oil, dried egg product, flaxseed, preserved with BHT and BHA, minerals (potassium chloride, iodized salt, ferrous sulfate, zinc oxide, copper sulfate, manganous oxide, calcium iodate, sodium selenite), vitamins (choline chloride, vitamin A supplement, vitamin D3 supplement, vitamin E supplement, niacin, thiamine, calcium pantothenate, pyridoxine hydrochloride, riboflavin, folic acid, biotin, vitamin B12 supplement).

Guaranteed Analysis:
Crude Protein (minimum) 28%
Crude Fat (minimum) 25%
Moisture (maximum) 10%
Crude Fiber (maximum) 1.9%
__________________

see all those nice things in there perserved with BHA and BHT since you were trained and know about dog nutrition then you know the are toxic chemicals that are known carcinogens and cause many food allergys and skin conditions in pets right


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

great posting jeep lex.

that person pushes science diet because they get paid to they dont know the facts of the food. just like any rep you see in the petstore. 

I am glad you pointed out the BHT and BHA. That is why I say if they have nutritionist and veterniarians still devloping their food..they should be EMBARASSED. 

People here feed high quality foods because they care about the health of their pet. What you put into your dog is what you get out it.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

not to mention corn and other grains are high allergens to dogs. being developed by vets and nutrionist you think they would have taken that into account.

Scidiet111 you are talking to people that do nothing but research what is best for their pets. Fast talk about research facilities doesnt hide the truth about Hill Science Diet from us. It is a very low quality food with crap ingredients and a few ingredients that can be known to make pets VERY sick even give cancer.

Scidiet111 do inform people of any of what we told you about the food you are peddling?


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

also if your foods good why does it contain everything my food promises to keep out? im not try to attack you here either im just making a point that the food you describe as good is anything but.


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

...joined this board just to push their product...hmmmmm. I'll stick with my Innova...proof's in the pudding


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

PeanutsMommy said:


> not to mention corn and other grains are high allergens to dogs. being developed by vets and nutrionist you think they would have taken that into account.
> 
> Scidiet111 you are talking to people that do nothing but research what is best for their pets. Fast talk about research facilities doesnt hide the truth about Hill Science Diet from us. It is a very low quality food with crap ingredients and a few ingredients that can be known to make pets VERY sick even give cancer.
> 
> Scidiet111 do inform people of any of what we told you about the food you are peddling?


Funny because my old vet wanted to do exploratory surgery on Loki when he was reacting to the CORN in his old dog food instead of addressing the real problem: his diet!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Scidiet111 said:


> One thing that really got to my attention during my training is the facilities they use. *I know a lot of companies don't have research facilities. But I have seen pictures of their facilities and they care for SO many dogs and cats there that it tells me they have a lot of dedication for making their foods.* They have over 100 vets and nutritionists that work in to the facilities to help develop the food. AAFCO was also developed by Science Diet but it seems that people use AAFCO against them.


They are not caring for those animals - they are testing on them. Oh, the corn meal only made 56% of the animals sick with this mix? It passes - we now recommend this and will pay vets BIG money to push this even though it's not anywhere near what an animal would eat as a natural diet. Call it Science Diet and make it "prescription only" and people will think it is good for your pet. Please!


----------



## Ninja Monk3y (Mar 2, 2009)

I doubt he'll ever come back to read this stuff his propaganda can't work on the educated.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

i think that account was created just for that one post.


----------



## Scidiet111 (Mar 13, 2009)

So this is what I am talking about. I am not here to insult your intelligence and I just want everything to be civil. I do not work for Science Diet anymore and maybe I did not make that clear. I am here to learn more about food and tell you guys what I know about Science Diet. They have a lot of information that backs up the information that you guys put out on forums. So look, I am not trying to convert you guys over to Science Diet.

For the post by infinity8x3, I found it very interesting at the list of ingredients for Science Diet. I also looked at many sites and I noticed the same list of ingredients. So the other day I was at Petsmart and I looked at the bag and realized that the bag does not state that it contains BHA or BHT. Instead it says the food is preserved with tocophoerols and citric acid. The adult dog food has not been reformulated for quite some time now so it looks like the internet is carrying false information. 

As for byproducts, this article explains it all. I posted it earlier but it didn't seem like people read it. And for Jeep lex, this article also explains why other companies say they keep out ingredients that we all believe is bad. 
petfoodindustry.com/ViewArticle.aspx?id=23578

As for corn, corn can be digestible. Infinity8x3, I read that mention that we see corn in our poop. But what I learned is if you eat corn bread, do you still see it? Once the corn is cooked, it is considered highly digestible. So when you see ground whole grain corn, it is grounded and cooked. One thing that I noticed is that on prescription diet, both Royal Canin and Science Diet use corn and by products. I understand that a lot of you guys would go against prescription diet but I found that information interesting. 

Also I understand that corn is a proven allergen. An interesting book I looked at is a Small Animal Clinical Nutrition book and it does not state corn anywhere being a common allergen. Instead it states that beef and wheat are the number one causing allergens in dogs. If you guys have any articles about corn, I would like to read up on them. 

O and btw, dogs are omnivores and not carnivores. 

I understand I am one person going against many of you. But I want to get real facts. Again, I am not trying to insult anyones intelligence. I just want to share my knowledge as well as gain information from you guys.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

can you look at the difference in science diet to that of evo or Orijen and still tell us that science diet is "good"?


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

:goodpost:

its science diet brain washing. they teach the facts they want people to know and brush off questions that shows the food for what it is..over priced poor quality ingredients with rendered meat..meaning you could be feeding the 4 Ds or dogs and cats depending on the factory they get their rendered meat from.

no matter how you babble salesman info at us we do research what we put into our pets and look for the best possible food for them. science diet is on the same level as gravy train kibbles n bits. 

what you put into your dog is what you get out of them.


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

ok sci diet for your info i did read your link i found the article interesting i also found it interesting that its on a site called petfoodindustry.com and the slogan is *The online Community For Petfood Professionals*, but thats not the point the point is your site arguement is a little weak. They argue that any food containing meal contains by-product(necks, feet, undeveloped eggs and intestines to name a few) but thats obvious being that meal is defined by the AAFCO as "the dry rendered product from a combination of clean flesh and skin with accompanying bone, derived from whole carcasses of chicken thereof, exclusive of feathers and skin" chicken meal cannot be made without byproducts. Duh you grind up a chicken theres going to be some bad stuff in ther but its such a small percentage compared to all the nutritious meat. So yes your right on a technichality (hmmm big business is real good at doing that) but to compare the quality of *Chicken Meal*l to *chicken by-product* or *chicken by-product mea*l its insane because you are talking about two completely different qualities of food. one is small amounts of undesirable ingredients and the other is completely made up of the undesirable stuff. please educate yourself further before spitting out facts like you know what your talking about, and dont get your only facts from big business propoganda websites their "facts" only have money behind them my "facts" have my dogs life behind them and you dont know how much i love my dog


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Scidiet111 said:


> So this is what I am talking about. I am not here to insult your intelligence and I just want everything to be civil. I do not work for Science Diet anymore and maybe I did not make that clear. I am here to learn more about food and tell you guys what I know about Science Diet. They have a lot of information that backs up the information that you guys put out on forums. So look, I am not trying to convert you guys over to Science Diet.


Why did you choose Scidiet111 as your username if you're not trying to promote the product then?



Scidiet111 said:


> As for corn, corn can be digestible. Infinity8x3, I read that mention that we see corn in our poop. But what I learned is if you eat corn bread, do you still see it? Once the corn is cooked, it is considered highly digestible. So when you see ground whole grain corn, it is grounded and cooked. One thing that I noticed is that on prescription diet, both Royal Canin and Science Diet use corn and by products.


You don't see it because it is ground up. Just because you don't see each grain doesn't mean they were digested. My dog's poop before I switched to grain free food (when it wasn't full of blood and mucous due to the severe allergic reaction to the corn) was gritty with undigested ground corn.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

^^i second the healthy poos.

bottom line is they get paid to peddle it.

http://www.hillspet.com/hillspet/ourCompany/jobOpportunitiesFrame.hjsp?FOLDER<>folder_id=1408474395183852&FOLDER<>browsePath=1408474395183852&bmUID=1237432241457

i really like this part....:hammer:

Qualifications and Competencies 
Basic Qualifications:

Bachelor degree required or 2 year AA degree with Registered Vet Tech
2 or more years prior field sales experience
Ability to lift up to 50 pounds 
Valid driver's license
Some overnight travel is required

Preferred Qualifications:
B.S. in biology, chemistry, health-related, nutrition, or animal science

Field sales experience in Animal Health or Pharmaceutical industry

Excellent communication, relationship building, and presentation skills, highly competitive, tenacious, and self-motivated 
Drive to grow and build a territory and a passion for pets 
Good analytical skills and basic understanding of business and business terminology 
Good work ethic, professional appearance and approach, high integrity

Hill's offers all employees:

Highly competitive pay 
Great employee, domestic partner, and family benefits that start the first day of employment 
Short-term and long-term disability 
Company-funded retirement plan 
Company matched 401k 
14 paid holidays 
Annual tuition reimbursement up to $10,000 
Annual paid vacation 
On-going training 
Opportunities for advancement 
Highly professional, ethical, drug free environment 
In addition, Hill's Vet Channel Territory Managers receive:

*26% target bonus 
Company provided home office equipment and connectivity 
Fully paid company car *
Opportunity to work with a highly-committed and professional sales team

hey its money but i would rather be poor then tell people to feed horrible food with the disgueise that they do.

i feel dirty for having searched the site


----------



## Ninja Monk3y (Mar 2, 2009)

Okay here goes.

Pulled from the science Diet website

Ingredients

Ground Whole Grain Corn, Chicken By-Product Meal, Animal Fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols and citric acid), Liver Flavor, Flaxseed, Soybean Oil, Powdered Cellulose, Dried Beet Pulp, Fish Oil, Corn Gluten Meal, Dicalcium Phosphate, Dried Egg Product, Iodized Salt, DL-Methionine, Potassium Chloride, Choline Chloride, Natural Flavor, vitamins (L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of vitamin C), Vitamin E Supplement, Niacin, Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin A Supplement, Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Riboflavin, Folic Acid, Vitamin D3 Supplement), Vitamin E Supplement, minerals (Manganese Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Copper Sulfate, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite), L-Tryptophan, preserved with Mixed Tocopherols and Citric Acid, L-Carnitine, Beta-Carotene, Rosemary Extract.

Science Diet: Healthy Pet Food for Cats and Dogs | Hill's Pet Nutrition

Just to be Fair here's the link so you can't say I pulled it from some Holistic Biased site
Let's go over another thing 
Powdered Cellulose Dried wood is the most common source for cellulose (I'm not kidding.). It is cleaned, processed into a fine powder and used to add bulk and consistency to cheap pet foods. I would consider this ingredient appropriate for termites, but certainly not for dogs or cats.
_
Taken from a previous Infinity post_ 
And then there is Science diet a 1 star food.
Here is what they say about it.
Dog Food Reviews - Hill's Science Diet Canine Adult Active Formula - Powered by ReviewPost[/QUOTE]

Dogs Are Carnivores by the way not omnivores as you stated before. Why the difference in ingredient lists most web sites I went to vary in the ingredient list some listing BHA and what not as a preservative and som listing mixed tocopherols so when did the change happen?


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

Ninja Monk3y said:


> Okay here goes.
> 
> Pulled from the science Diet website
> 
> ...


Dogs Are Carnivores by the way not omnivores as you stated before. Why the difference in ingredient lists most web sites I went to vary in the *ingredient list some listing BHA and what not as a preservative and som* listing mixed tocopherols so when did the change happen?[/QUOTE]

unles the company can guarentee it in writing with proof there is no real guarentee that it is free of preservatives..the FDA does not require these ongredients be on label as the pet food MFG may not put in the BHT, BHA, EQ or BPA but the companies they get their ingredients from can use them and then boom loophole from saying they actually use those preservatives.

from those ingredients from hills themselves it looks like worse food then ever look at the first few ingredients nothing of nutritional value except flaxseed.


----------



## Ninja Monk3y (Mar 2, 2009)

Yeah I really don't see any reason to be feeding dogs that in the first place there are way better choices out there than this.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

especially when its the same cost just about is the good foods


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

the thing is this guy is getting paid to come on here and try to get people to use his product..that is it. there is no changing his mind he gets paid and most likely doesnt have a pet. i think the main thing to do is make people aware of what science diet really is so that people can make decisions based on the truth by people that dont get paid or benefits from doing so. science diet being forced down peoples throats as a good food by vets who dont know better to clients who really dont know better just irritates me and hopefully by us talking about it somone who may not know the truth about the food may learn a thing or two..


----------

